# Feb Throwdown



## bmudd14474

This months theme will be .......................................................

SALAD..................................................... Yes I said SALAD

You can have any thing in the salad you want as long as there is something smoked.

If you have any questions please let me know.

View media item 197920
In case you are wondering No I haven't lost my mind. I consulted with another member on some ideas and I thought this would be a great challenge for everyone here and would produce some excellent dishes. 


 I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until end of day 2/28/13.


The rules are the same and available HERE. 

*
Code Word: Romaine




Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on 2/28/13.  Please email all entries to [email protected]



Good Luck everyone. Now get those wheels turning.*


----------



## smoking b

This is a cool challenge - very unique possibilities


----------



## s2k9k

I can see some very interesting things coming out of this considering the high level of talent we have around here!

Can't wait to see this one!


----------



## pgsmoker64

Would this include tater salad?  Tuna salad?  or just the lettuce variety?


----------



## jrod62

Smoke salad. ?
Wife will think I lost it when I throw a big bowl of salad in the smoker :biggrin:
I'm in !


----------



## bmudd14474

PGSmoker64 said:


> Would this include tater salad?  Tuna salad?  or just the lettuce variety?



It can be ANY kind of Salad.


----------



## bigfish98

Bring it on!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm

MMMmmmm........salad!!!! 

I think I know what I'm going to make!!! :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## pgsmoker64

bmudd14474 said:


> It can be ANY kind of Salad.


It's on now brotha!!!!


----------



## kathrynn

Teasing yall with a possibility!  Smoked Turkey and Romaine Boats????













turkey Romaine boats.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 1, 2013






Would This Count as a Salad????


----------



## pgsmoker64

KathrynN said:


> Teasing yall with a possibility!  Smoked Turkey and Romaine Boats????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turkey Romaine boats.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ kathrynn
> __ Feb 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would This Count as a Salad????


That's it!  I give...

Just can't do nuthin with you girl!


----------



## kathrynn

LOL!  Real Bill....you crack me up!  Saw this today....and figured someone could come up with something akin to this!  Plus it could be a good "figure watching" smoke too!


----------



## wes w

PGSmoker64 said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teasing yall with a possibility!  Smoked Turkey and Romaine Boats????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turkey Romaine boats.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ kathrynn
> __ Feb 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would This Count as a Salad????
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!  I give...
> 
> Just can't do nuthin with you girl!
Click to expand...

Boats?  Don't they need to be floating in beer?


----------



## pgsmoker64

Wes W said:


> Boats?  Don't they need to be floating in beer?


Now that is funny!!!  Good one Wes.  The beer would counteract the effect of all those bad vegetables wouldn't it!


----------



## kathrynn

Yall have a point....love my beer....I just had those "red things and yellow things that are in there.  Not a "mater" girl.


----------



## artisanbeard

Salad. Hmmmmm....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'll need to think about this one!


----------



## wes w

I'm thinking beer and veggies wouldn't mix to well.....

Ran across this the other day.   













397520_578609325501436_1161017993_n.jpg



__ wes w
__ Feb 1, 2013






True story....


----------



## go4abliss

I think you might make a dressing with beer.


----------



## themule69

Wes W said:


> I'm thinking beer and veggies wouldn't mix to well.....
> 
> Ran across this the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 397520_578609325501436_1161017993_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ wes w
> __ Feb 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True story....


can't make beer this quick. can make shine
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## go4abliss

I looked online and found these recipes using beer or ale

beer dressing

for poato salad

Beer Dressing: 6 Tablespoons olive oil 1/2 cup finely chopped onions 3/4 cup lager 3 Tablespoons malt or cider vinegar 1 Tablespoon Dijon mustard 1/2 teaspoon sugar Salt and pepper

Orange-and-Ale Vinaigrette 

for salad greens

3 ounces Indian Pale Ale 

1 tablespoon minced shallot 

1 teaspoon finely grated orange zest 

1 tablespoon honey 

1 teaspoon Dijon mustard 

4 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 

Kosher salt and freshly ground pepper 

In a small bowl, whisk the beer with the shallot, orange zest, honey and mustard. Gradually add the oil in a thin stream, whisking constantly. Season the vinaigrette with salt and pepper and serve.

So I guess we can have our beer or ale on our salads. Both recipes sounds good to me


----------



## davidhef88

Hhhmmmmmmm. Glad we have all month. Got a couple ideas, may have to practice a few times on this one.


----------



## wes w

GO4ABLISS said:


> I looked online and found these recipes using beer or ale
> 
> beer dressing
> 
> for poato salad
> 
> Beer Dressing: 6 Tablespoons olive oil 1/2 cup finely chopped onions 3/4 cup lager 3 Tablespoons malt or cider vinegar 1 Tablespoon Dijon mustard 1/2 teaspoon sugar Salt and pepper
> 
> Orange-and-Ale Vinaigrette
> 
> for salad greens
> 
> 3 ounces Indian Pale Ale
> 
> 1 tablespoon minced shallot
> 
> 1 teaspoon finely grated orange zest
> 
> 1 tablespoon honey
> 
> 1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
> 
> 4 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
> 
> Kosher salt and freshly ground pepper
> 
> In a small bowl, whisk the beer with the shallot, orange zest, honey and mustard. Gradually add the oil in a thin stream, whisking constantly. Season the vinaigrette with salt and pepper and serve.
> 
> So I guess we can have our beer or ale on our salads. Both recipes sounds good to me


Interesting.    I may try it.  I'm up for anything once.


----------



## smokeusum

Wes W said:


> I'm thinking beer and veggies wouldn't mix to well.....
> 
> Ran across this the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 397520_578609325501436_1161017993_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ wes w
> __ Feb 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True story....



I'll see your shine and raise you one!












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Feb 2, 2013






One a more serious note, can we submit multiple entries?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Salad Healthy? Let's see how I can adulterate this concept...JJ


----------



## boykjo

Whats the grand prize. A years supply of tofu......?


----------



## wes w

smokeusum said:


> I'll see your shine and raise you one!
Click to expand...

You got me there!    Luv me some bacon!

I've seen the stuff you guys come up with.  I don't think I would stand a chance.   I'm not very creative.   That's why I'm here......well, except for the free beer   :-)


----------



## smoking b

smokeusum said:


> One a more serious note, can we submit multiple entries?


Only one entry allowed per member.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Salad Healthy? Let's see how I can adulterate this concept...JJ


If anyone can it's you JJ!!!!  I'm looking forward to your entry.


boykjo said:


> Whats the grand prize. A years supply of tofu......?


PHHHTTT  LMAO....Gawd, I hope not!  If I win you can have mine


----------



## s2k9k

smokeusum said:


> One a more serious note, can we submit multiple entries?


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/official-smf-throwdown-rules


----------



## smokeusum

One entry multiple items? Lol, like a whole salad bar?! My mind is going a zillion miles an hour; I'm kinda excited!!!


----------



## s2k9k

smokeusum said:


> One entry multiple items? Lol, like a whole salad bar?! My mind is going a zillion miles an hour; I'm kinda excited!!!


3. Entries are to be submitted to the Events Coordinator via private message by midnight Eastern Standard time on the last night of eligible voting.An entry consists of the following:

*one*  picture  (can pile as much or as little as you want on one plate) with the featured TD theme
Visible TD codeword (see #2) in entry. Please do not move or delete the location of the photo submitted for entry to ensure everybody has a chance to view the item
Brief description of the item. Once the TD has ended the contestants are encouraged to create threads revealing their entries to the general public.
As it states in the rules, "one plate", so no you can't enter a whole salad bar.

And just a tip, I wouldn't get too many items on one plate, it can get too busy and a little overwhelming for the judges.


----------



## smokeusum

I 





S2K9K said:


> 3. Entries are to be submitted to the Events Coordinator via private message by midnight Eastern Standard time on the last night of eligible voting.An entry consists of the following:
> 
> 
> *one* picture  (can pile as much or as little as you want on one plate) with the featured TD theme
> Visible TD codeword (see #2) in entry. Please do not move or delete the location of the photo submitted for entry to ensure everybody has a chance to view the item
> Brief description of the item. Once the TD has ended the contestants are encouraged to create threads revealing their entries to the general public.
> 
> As it states in the rules, "one plate", so no you can't enter a whole salad bar.
> 
> And just a tip, I wouldn't get too many items on one plate, it can get too busy and a little overwhelming for the judges.



I agree with the overflowing plate! And I did read go back and read the rules again; (I had read them a couple of weeks ago ;)

I did think the whole salad bar thing was comical--lol, I guess it got lost in transition! It'll be a great throwdown! Hope I can whip up something worth submitting!!!


----------



## s2k9k

smokeusum said:


> I
> I agree with the overflowing plate! And I did read go back and read the rules again; (I had read them a couple of weeks ago ;)
> 
> I did think the whole salad bar thing was comical--lol, I guess it got lost in transition! It'll be a great throwdown! Hope I can whip up something worth submitting!!!


I would love to see a whole smoked salad bar!!! I might make more than one trip to that one!!


----------



## smokeusum

Hi





S2K9K said:


> I would love to see a whole smoked salad bar!!! I might make more than one trip to that one!!


Honestly, I think that this will be a crazy, complicated challenge! I can see that it can quickly go from too little to way too much "smoke" in the blink


----------



## rubrchickenhead

I make an excellent smoked salad, this will be my first THROWDOWN entry. Sounds fun!


----------



## davidhef88

Picked up a few supplies for this while I was at the store today. Gonna try my idea and see how it works out, have all month to redo if its not good. Took a prize last February, maybe I can get lucky again.


----------



## jarjarchef

Game on!!!!!!! This will be a fun one.....


----------



## s2k9k

jarjarchef said:


> Game on!!!!!!! This will be a fun one.....


I can't wait to see this entry!


----------



## mike johnson

smokeusum said:


> Wes W said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking beer and veggies wouldn't mix to well.....
> 
> Ran across this the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 397520_578609325501436_1161017993_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ wes w
> __ Feb 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True story....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see your shine and raise you one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokeusum
> __ Feb 2, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One a more serious note, can we submit multiple entries?
Click to expand...

Here is one that went over real big at a party.


----------



## eman

Brian knew i was on the atkins diet. That is why he did salad this month LOL


----------



## jarjarchef

S2K9K said:


> I can't wait to see this entry!


OHHHH the pressure.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I will try to uphold expectations....


----------



## dougmays

i've never participated in the Throwdowns...i might take a stab at this one! LOL. i have ideas bouncing around in my head


----------



## squirrel

Great contest item! Wide open with the salad. Lots of possibilities for sure!


----------



## 05sprcrw

I may just have to try and get one put together and give it a try.


----------



## zahlgren




----------



## murdock

Well this is what it took to change me from a lurker into a full fledged member!  I’m so in on this contest!

I read the rules and I’m unclear on one thing- it specifically says one picture of the plated food but I always see two pictures in the voting threads.  One is the plated food and the second is the actual item being smoked.  So do I submit one and then if it makes the cut, submit a second?


----------



## sound1

This one should be good.


----------



## bmudd14474

Murdock said:


> Well this is what it took to change me from a lurker into a full fledged member!  I’m so in on this contest!
> 
> I read the rules and I’m unclear on one thing- it specifically says one picture of the plated food but I always see two pictures in the voting threads.  One is the plated food and the second is the actual item being smoked.  So do I submit one and then if it makes the cut, submit a second?



Murdock,

Glad that this got you out of lurking. You only send 1 picture in with your entry. The time you saw 2 pictures was a special rule. 

Good luck.


----------



## daveomak

The proof....... says it all.........


----------



## farmer 3691

where do i send my pic too?


----------



## davidhef88

farmer 3691 said:


> where do i send my pic too?



Here


Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on 2/28/13. Please email all entries to [email protected]


----------



## raybones

Hey Jeff, what, if any are the prizes for this months throwdown?


----------



## thoseguys26

Raybones said:


> Hey Jeff, what, if any are the prizes for this months throwdown?


I'm also curious. They best be good for a 'salad' throwdown on SMF! JK it's all just good fun anyways!!!!!


----------



## bmudd14474

Im finalizing the prize packages and will get them up sometime next week


----------



## davidhef88

Don't forget to get your entry in. Not much time left. Can't wait to see the entries. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## bmudd14474

Sorry for the delay guys. I am waiting for Jeff to get back in town to get the prizes sealed up. He had to go out of town on a emergency.


----------



## jp61

I hope everything is OK!


----------



## jarjarchef

Tick tock - tick tock time is running out to get your entries in.........


----------



## davidhef88

jarjarchef said:


> Tick tock - tick tock time is running out to get your entries in.........



Mine has been in since the 10th. I can't wait to see the entries.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Chef, I like your idea and mine combined...Dole salad in a Bag, Oscar Meyer Pulled Pork, Velveta Cheese and Bac~Os...Guess we would need to smoke it a while...You think a couple of Puffs from a Marlboro Menthol would be enough?...JJ


----------



## jarjarchef

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Chef, I like your idea and mine combined...Dole salad in a Bag, Oscar Meyer Pulled Pork, Velveta Cheese and Bac~Os...Guess we would need to smoke it a while...You think a couple of Puffs from a Marlboro Menthol would be enough?...JJ




Or the exhaust smoke from a 1970 Caddy........... I like cheese wiz from a can better than velveta......


----------



## bigfish98

Anyone else have a patience problem?  Every time we do a throwdown, I come on the day after the entry period ends really wanting to see all the entries and have to keep checking until they are posted!  I know it takes a lot of work to get them all together and posted and this is no dig at the guys doing this work (Thanks for all you do by the way).  I am just really impatient!  I am the same way when I order something online.  I have to have a tracking code.  If I don't have one, I go through withdrawal symptoms!!!

bigfish


----------



## franklin3

Hey I just discovered this feature and have been reading back through, printing out the winning recipes.

Cant wait until the next one so I can join in on the fun.

Cant wait to see what comes from the Salads!


----------



## bmudd14474

I will be getting it all put together and up tonight.


----------



## wizard of west

Thanks for all the effort,

This was my 1st attempt at pictures

of my food with a cell phone  ...LOL

 All Your efforts are appreciated!  TY!


----------



## davidhef88

T





bmudd14474 said:


> I will be getting it all put together and up tonight.



You are the man Brian!!  Thanks for what I'm sure will be a great job as usual. Any word on the prizes?


----------



## artisanbeard

DANG! I didn't do mine in time! I was going to do a Smoked Waldorf Salad with Smoked Trout...Applewood-smoked Apples, Walnut-smoked Walnuts, Oak-smoked trout, celery, homemade mayo, grape, a little squeeze of lemon, and wrapped in a nice crisp bib lettuce.

Oh well, I guess I'll need to wait until next throwdown. The idea was there, but I kept putting it off and didn't think about it this past week.

I can't wait to see what the people who entered made! Good luck, all!


----------



## bigfish98

ArtisanBeard said:


> DANG! I didn't do mine in time! I was going to do a Smoked Waldorf Salad with Smoked Trout...Applewood-smoked Apples, Walnut-smoked Walnuts, Oak-smoked trout, celery, homemade mayo, grape, a little squeeze of lemon, and wrapped in a nice crisp bib lettuce.
> 
> Oh well, I guess I'll need to wait until next throwdown. The idea was there, but I kept putting it off and didn't think about it this past week.
> 
> I can't wait to see what the people who entered made! Good luck, all!


Whew!  Dodged a bullet there!  One competitor down, many more to go!

Bigfish


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I missed another one too.
Maybe next time.


~Martin


----------



## wes w

ArtisanBeard said:


> DANG! I didn't do mine in time! I was going to do a Smoked Waldorf Salad with Smoked Trout...Applewood-smoked Apples, Walnut-smoked Walnuts, Oak-smoked trout, celery, homemade mayo, grape, a little squeeze of lemon, and wrapped in a nice crisp bib lettuce.
> 
> Oh well, I guess I'll need to wait until next throwdown. The idea was there, but I kept putting it off and didn't think about it this past week.
> 
> I can't wait to see what the people who entered made! Good luck, all!


Art, that sound really awesome!   You should go ahead and make it.  I'd love to get the recipe for all that.


----------



## bmudd14474

Actually Ill post it tomorrow. Reason for the delay is that I emailed all of the people who entered letting them know that I received the entry. If anyone doesn't get a email and they entered please let me know by tomorrow. 

Thanks.


----------



## jarjarchef

bmudd14474 said:


> Actually Ill post it tomorrow. Reason for the delay is that I emailed all of the people who entered letting them know that I received the entry. If anyone doesn't get a email and they entered please let me know by tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks.


Brian Thank you for taking the time to put these together.


----------



## davidhef88

OK. I'm ready. Lol. I've been waiting since it was announced.


----------



## davidhef88

It's up everyone!!  Go take a look!!


----------



## davidhef88

Thanks Brian nice work as usual.


----------



## aneura

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## bmudd14474

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137299/feb-throwdown-voting-thread/0_40


----------



## daveomak

bmudd14474 said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137299/feb-throwdown-voting-thread/0_40


Brain...... Does the voting prompt come up whenever someone opens a thread ?????   That should get some participation....  

Great Idea......


----------



## franklin3

Toughest vote I ever made.  It would have been nice to see these up close and get the tastes and smells of each entry.  Appearance and ingredients tell a lot and everyone of these look tantalizingly good.  Who would have thought so much creativity could be found in a Salad!  

Thanks and well done by all the participants.


----------

